
Why is a Rust executable large? - JoshTriplett
https://lifthrasiir.github.io/rustlog/why-is-a-rust-executable-large.html#
======
mathnode
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11823949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11823949)

------
steveklabnik
There's been an increased interest in removing jemalloc by default, which will
cut down on that initial size. [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/issues/36963](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/issues/36963)

~~~
JoshTriplett
I'm excited to see that as well; that'll make it even easier to integrate with
C code via FFI.

